# USB Wireless network adapter (Dongle) Setup.



## dossier (Apr 14, 2006)

I am a new Mac user trying to setup a Wi-Fi connection for my G4. I am connecting to a city wide open wifi network. 

I am using an Add Logix usb adapter, which supports Mac OSx. 

My computer does see the USB adapter in the more info tab, so it seems that the driver is good, and is the USB. 

In Windows, usually there is a program that comes bundled with that will allow you to view the wireless networks with in the area. But, in my Network settings the USB adapter is not showing, and no networks are found. 

I am running Mac OSX Panther 10.3, on a 450 MHZ G4. I have plenty of RAM, and a 40 Gig HD. 

Any thoughts, or ideas would be much appreciated! 
Thank you.


----------



## addlogix (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi,

I'm Mike with Addlogix.  If you go to your Applications you should see something like Wireless Utilities which was installed with the drivers.  If you launch that utility it should work.  If not, call us at 800-344-6921 my ext. is 101.

Mike


----------



## dossier (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you for the reply, Mike. 

I did call the Add Logix support number. The gentleman I spoke with was really great!

The reason the Wireless Utility was not populating was due to using a 4 port hub to give me more available USB ports. 

He had me reinstall the drivers. I hooked up the dongle directly to the computer, rather than using the hub and it worked!

It works really well, a great alternative to the airport card. Thank you!


----------



## pinkylbh3 (May 2, 2006)

Yes! I added one of these to my iMac ($40 as opposed to ~$90 for an original Airport card) and it works very nicely. Install driver, reboot, plug in dongle, activate it in the Network panel and you're done.

Eddie


----------

